# Best deal for Seagate ST3300831A



## einstein (Jul 19, 2001)

Any tips on where I can purchase a Seagate ST3300831A for my broken Tivo?

Any deals.


----------



## einstein (Jul 19, 2001)

answering own post, I purchased from Dabs in the end for £95 inc.


----------

